# The Expendables



## mystictrunks (Feb 17, 2009)

First Inglorious Bastards and now this.



> Sylvester Stallone is getting ready to ramp up his next production and unlike his last two flicks, “Rambo” and “Rocky Balboa,” he’s recruiting some big names to up the ante.
> 
> According to The Hollywood Reporter, the latest star to join the cast of “The Expendables,” which Stallone will write and direct, is Forest Whitaker.  The trade reports the Oscar winner would play a CIA liaison for a group of mercenaries who are clandestinely sent to South America to overthrow a dictator. Jet Li and Jason Statham, who are more valuable for their ability to gross overseas than their acting skills, join Stallone and former UFC champion Randy Couture as part of the covert team.
> 
> ...




So you have Stallone, Jet Li, Randy Couture, Jason Statham, Mickey Rourke, and Forest Whitaker whooping ass for 90 minutes. The Governator also has a role in this movie. 

*2009 The Year Of The Action Flick*


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 17, 2009)

Where's Chuck Norris?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2009)

Holy fuck is that a random cast.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 18, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> First Inglorious Bastards and now this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's one hell of a cast.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 18, 2009)

I heard about this film. Brilliant.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Sounds good to me.

Okay...so we can expect.

Awesome fight scenes (Staham and Li), mass slaughter and funny lines (Stallone), and general awesomeness (rourke and Whitaker).  Dont know anything about couture.

And they will probably throw in a car chase for good measure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2009)

Forest Whitaker is awesome. His presence alone warrants a watch from me. GHOST DOG!

The other guys are cool, too. Although Randy shouldn't get any lines.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2009)

*looks at cast*

I just had an orgasm over seeing that.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 19, 2009)

Wasn't the "Expendables" also the name of some Charlie's Angels ripoff that used to come on USA about 3 female ex-cons or something?


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump ...

I'm over at imdb reading that Kurt Russell turned this flick down. Then saw that Dolph Lundgren (the Russian in Rocky 4), Arnold Schwarzenegger (in a confirmed cameo role) & Terry Crews (replacing 50 Cent) have joined the cast. 

Sly should just grab the entire squad from Predator to go along with Schwarzenegger's cameo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2009)

Jesse Ventura, Carl Weathers, and a bunch of other guys I can't remember? Fuck yeah!


----------



## blackshikamaru (Mar 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Terry Crews (replacing 50 Cent)



Thank goodness. I need to see more 50cent like I need more genital warts. (That means I don't need to see him on screen if I wasn't clear.)


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bear Walken said:


> Bump ...
> 
> I'm over at imdb reading that Kurt Russell turned this flick down. Then saw that Dolph Lundgren (the Russian in Rocky 4), Arnold Schwarzenegger (in a confirmed cameo role) & Terry Crews (replacing 50 Cent) have joined the cast.
> 
> Sly should just grab the entire squad from Predator to go along with Schwarzenegger's cameo.


Bill Duke is a must. I don't think he's ever been in a Sly movie before. Shame about Kurt Russell.


----------



## ez (Mar 23, 2009)

interesting lineup of actors in this one  

don't know what to think of it yet, but it's piqued my interest.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll see this movie. This could either be really good or it can be the best bad movie ever. Either way, I expect it to be totally watchable.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 9, 2009)

More casting news ......



> *Seagal Scraps Stallone Film Over Producer*
> 
> Action man Steven Seagal has turned down the chance to team up with pal Sylvester Stallone, Mickey Rourke and Dolph Lundgren in new film The Expendables over a reported dispute with one of the movie's producers.
> 
> ...



Damn Stallone! Ease up on the casting will ya'


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2009)

lol, I cant believe Steven Seagal actually turned down his final chance to be in a theatrical movie........


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 20, 2009)

this dude?
this dude?
this dude?
this dude?

Rumor has it that The Expendables is planned as part of a trilogy. 


Wow @ All the old action stars turning this project down.


----------



## Grape (Aug 20, 2009)

If Johnny Drama had a movie opportunity, this would be it.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh yes ideed..this will either be so badass that it will loop onto itself and become once again badass or so bad that it will become badass..

I think that I am a little drunk while I am writing this but still..it will be badass!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 20, 2009)

This movie is going to either be so epically good or so epically bad.

Like someone said above, either way its going to be 1000% watchable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm expecting good things from this movie. Good things.

But, like you said, it has potential to be the biggest (and one of the most expensive, going by the assumed cast salaries) flop of the year. 

Still, with this much testosterone pakced into a movie it has to be at least good on a pure, manly action level.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 16, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SpWdd6QQqGo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed


----------



## Matariki (Oct 21, 2009)

_Interviewed in Venice for an Italian newspaper, Sly revealed the role of Schwarzenegger in The Expendables: "Arnold plays a mercenary who tries to steal my character's job. There's a funny scene where we show our rivality, like in our careers."_


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm really anticipating this movie. 

The cast is almost perfect, but it lacks Vin Diesel.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 21, 2009)

It lacks Van Damme, Steven Seagal, Chuck Norris, and that one guy from the movie that blew shit up a lot.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

BUMP MOTHERTRUCKERS!

Forget The Plot Below, Just Come For The .50 Calibre Bullets Also Known As Testicles Of Steel!



> Expendable: capable of being sacrificed in order to accomplish a military objective.
> 
> The Expendables is a hard-hitting action/thriller about a group of mercenaries hired to infiltrate a South American country and overthrow its ruthless dictator. Once the mission begins, the men realize things aren’t quite as they appear, finding themselves caught in a dangerous web of deceit and betrayal. With their mission thwarted and an innocent life in danger, the men struggle with an even tougher challenge – one that threatens to destroy this band of brothers.
> 
> ...






EDIT:


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 31, 2010)

wow great trailer!
someone knows which song plays in the end?

dolph lundgren


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Still can't believe JCVD turned this down.  It could've been just that much more epic.

Still, it's going to the most badass, testosterone-fueled, fist-pumping, hair-on-your-chest-growing, adrenaline thrill ride since some other movie that was cool and I can't remember.


----------



## Detective (Mar 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Still can't believe JCVD turned this down.  It could've been just that much more epic.
> 
> Still, it's going to the most badass, testosterone-fueled, fist-pumping, hair-on-your-chest-growing, adrenaline thrill ride since some other movie that was cool and I can't remember.



It's his loss. The show went on. He was made expendable.

Also, I think I know what movie your talking about. Samuel L. Jackson played an angry man in it. With a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

I think you just described all of his films--OH, I get it.


----------



## ez (Mar 31, 2010)

impressive trailer

makes me think it will be a serious film of some kind. can't wait for this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 31, 2010)

Better than the last trailer I watched.  I also didn't know Bruce Willis was in it, though I assume that, like Arnold, he'll have a minor role. Sadly.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Trailers not working. Here's a new link.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6RU5y2fU6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy shit!

This is going to be epic beyond comparison. One manly movie to rule them all!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Let's hope. What if it turns out to be a giant flop?


----------



## Arachnia (Apr 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Let's hope. What if it turns out to be a giant flop?



It can't possibly flop. The trailer has the vibe of old action movies and those were at minimum manlier than 99% of the movies that are made these days.

In a sea of Harry Potter, Sparkling Vampires and romantic comedies this is something made purely for men. Even newer action movies nowadays have random love stories in them.

Its gonna be epic, BELIEVE!


----------



## Godot (Apr 12, 2010)

omg I've heard about this for while now. This is almost certain to flop, but it's gonna be awesome, fail or not


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

Arachnia said:


> It can't possibly flop. The trailer has the vibe of old action movies and those were at minimum manlier than 99% of the movies that are made these days.
> 
> In a sea of Harry Potter, Sparkling Vampires and romantic comedies this is something made purely for men. Even newer action movies nowadays have random love stories in them.
> 
> Its gonna be epic, BELIEVE!


 With that ensemble cast of pure manliness, flowing with more testosterone than a horse on steroids, it can't possibly lose.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

I think JCVD turned it down because he probably expected a goofy throwback featuring plenty of hasbeens, and JCVD is actually somewhat climbing out of that pit with some pretty good films lately("JCVD", and I hear Universal Soldier 3 is pretty good too). 

Im surprised Seagal turned it down. Unlike JCVD, he hasnt had any notably good movies and has become a joke(at least with JCVD, some people think he's better than he's ever been). I figured that with that TV show, some decent DTV films(according to netflix ratings) and his upcoming role in "Machete", this would be a good way to jump back to the top.

Maybe he was afraid he would have to act again, instead of wheezing through the role like usual.

Anyway, I love this trailer because unlike most action flicks, it seems to be focusing on the characters just as much. It actually looks like their not showing all the action in the trailer, which is cool.

I think people will be pissed at how much Willis and the Governator are being advertised, as they probably only have cameos.

Nice to see Dolph Lundgren playing a role, even though the trailer shows very little of him. Dont get why they have MMA fighters and WWE wrestlers, but whatever...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 12, 2010)

This movie is going to be even more masculine than From Dusk Till Dawn! And too bad Kurt Russell isn't going to be in it. It would've been extremely epic if Bruce Campbell was in it....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

They are missing a few key players, that's for sure. Bruce Campbell could make Twilight a manly movie--he's that awesome.


----------



## dreams lie (Apr 12, 2010)

I cannot decide if I should watch this.  The plot smells like shit, but fuck, they picked all of action stars in the U.S.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

You will watch it on star power alone.

There's no arguing this, I'm telling you. I saw it in a flash-forward.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

Bruce Campbell wouldnt fit. He's a horror star. This is an action star movie.

of course, if this is a hit, maybe they will wise up and put Bruce Campbell, Christopher Lee, Jeffrey Combs and......well, what other major horror stars do you know?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I was going to mention him being more of an indie horror film star, but, let's be honest here: Bruce Campbell fits in anywhere.

Burn Notice? Action/spy show and he kicks ass in it
Hercules? Mythological action/adventure show and he kicks ass in it (though it's a small role)
Spider-Man? Action movie and he kicks ass in it

I could go on, but you get the idea. Bruce Campbell fits anything, anywhere, any time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

No one remembers him in those films though. People remember him as Ash from Evil Dead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2010)

I guess so. 

I'm just saying throwing him in the film would increase the manliness exponentially. And I mean universal-level exponents here.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2010)

But it might piss off others, as it would mean he only would get a bit part cameo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Bruce usually only gets cameos in new movies, anyway. Like Spider-Man. I was surprised he wasn't in Drag me to Hell, unless he was and I just don't remeber.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Bruce Campbell wouldnt fit. He's a horror star. This is an action star movie.
> 
> of course, if this is a hit, maybe they will wise up and put Bruce Campbell, Christopher Lee, Jeffrey Combs and......well, what other major horror stars do you know?


I considered Army Of Darkness and action/comedy and Evil Dead II a horror/comedy. That's just my opinion anyway.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 30, 2010)

August 13.


----------



## Bender (May 31, 2010)

The cast is fucking beautiful the movie is fucking beautiful

and I wet myself when I saw the trailer 

FUCKING EPIC MOVIE

IS EPIC pek pek pek

Btw there's going to be a comic that takes place before the movie


----------



## Raviene (Jun 4, 2010)

This should have been called "The Last Action Movie" 

also...watching that trailer made me question my masculinity  



... FUCK!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> The cast is fucking beautiful the movie is fucking beautiful
> 
> and I wet myself when I saw the trailer
> 
> ...


I don't like how Hollywood is jumping on this comic bandwagon. :taichou Not every fucking movie needs a comic. Or a video game. Or 30 sequels. Or an animated series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2010)

One thing I like about the trailer is that its not focusing on the action as much as its focusing on the cast/characters, which is really what I want to see(Stallone, Statham and Lundgren playing off of eachother). Plus, that means it might be saving its action for the movie itself, not the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

What if it somehow turns out it's just a bunch of old guys talking shit to eachother for 2 hours?


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What if it somehow turns out it's just a bunch of old guys talking shit to eachother for 2 hours?



You call Stallone, Statham, Li, Schwarzenegger, Willis, Lundgreen, Rourke, Crews old men? Those are not old men, they have been immortalized in their prime by both Zeus and Thor, for all the sheer manliness they have granted little boy children growing up in the 80's and 90's


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok, lemme rephrase: What if it somehow turns out it's just a bunch of eternally youthful and badass epitomes of manliness talking shit to eachother for 2 hours?


Wait, that actually sounds good.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2010)

This is either going to be really bad or really good.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 5, 2010)

As a huge fan of the 90's action movies I can't wait for this, hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Nice to see Dolph Lundgren playing a role, even though the trailer shows very little of him.



I'm kinda bummed he's not going to be in Crime Stinks: The Smell of Penetration (He Nose the Truth).


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like how Hollywood is jumping on this comic bandwagon. :taichou Not every fucking movie needs a comic. Or a video game. Or 30 sequels. Or an animated series.



They don't ALWAYS do that

It's any successfully commercialized action film that they're doing it for. I don't see what's the problem with it- we should give the  movie a chance this is probably the first movie we've seen that has merciless bad-ass Mercenaries. 






> After years of corruption, murder of American hostages, and betrayal of foreign policies, the US - with the help of other Nations who secretly put together a squad of their most highly trained military personal - will finally attempt to overthrow the dictator who has caused devastation in South America for over 20 years.
> 
> This is the story before the story?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll give the movie a chance. Just not the comic. :taichou

They better not release the movie in 3D, either.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2010)

Such a pity that Van Damme and Seagal turned this down. A cast of Stallone, Li, and those two would've really been a combination of stars. I really don't care about Lundgren and Statham, I've never even seen Couture on the screen before, and Austin is meh.

Also, just saw this:

_    “Stallone gave me a part in his next movie,” he [Van Damme] told us. “But I ask him about the subject, about the story.”

“He said, ‘You’re gonna make lots of money.’ I don’t want to hear that, I want to hear what was my character. He was unable to tell what it’s going to be.”

“[Stallone said:] ‘You know, uh, well, the fighting will be good.’ [So I said:] ‘Sly, what is my character?’ So I didn’t do the movie.”_


----------



## JustPimpin (Jun 7, 2010)

IT sounds amazing. let's just hope it is. I mean, you can't go wrong with Jet Li or Stone Cold


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I can't quite comprehend JCVD's decision to turn down the movie. I understand that he isn't just after money (although his other movies seem to contradict that since most of them are awful and appear to just be out for a quick buck, aside from the movie _JCVD_), but that's his decision I guess.

This movie would have been at least 20 times more awesome if he were in it. Seagal would've been a great addition, too, but not as missed as Van Damme.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Such a pity that Van Damme and Seagal turned this down. A cast of Stallone, Li, and those two would've really been a combination of stars. I really don't care about Lundgren and Statham, I've never even seen Couture on the screen before, and Austin is meh.
> 
> Also, just saw this:
> 
> ...



Why does he care about the story and his character? None of that matters because he can't act and neither can Seagal. People are only interested in this movie for the ensemble of action heroes and foreordained epic fight scenes. I suspect the real reason they turned it down is because they weren't going to be the main action hero in the movie. It was pretty disrespectful of Van Damme to mock Stallone in a public interview.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Such a pity that Van Damme and Seagal turned this down.



This a multiple times.

Surprised Michael Dudikoff's name didn't come up with this project. ()



> “Stallone gave me a part in his next movie,” he [Van Damme] told us. “But I ask him about the subject, about the story.”
> 
> “He said, ‘You’re gonna make lots of money.’ I don’t want to hear that, I want to hear what was my character. He was unable to tell what it’s going to be.”
> 
> “[Stallone said:] ‘You know, uh, well, the fighting will be good.’ [So I said:] ‘Sly, what is my character?’ So I didn’t do the movie.”



Interesting, I heard he turned it down because he thought this film would be frivolous for his level. Was probably just a hostile rumour then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

He's going to regret it when it becomes the epitome of manly action movies for generations to come. This movie will go down in the record books as the most testosterone-fueled epic of all time.

ALL TIME.


----------



## Spartacus (Jun 7, 2010)

Time...time...time...time...time...time...time...timeeeeeeee


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

This is going to be badass hope its not PG13 Shit


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 27, 2010)

Wasn't Forrest Whittaker also offered a role?


----------



## Vault (Jun 27, 2010)

Alucard4Blood said:


> This is going to be badass hope its not PG13 Shit



Sly wanted 2 versions, 1 a 13 the other a 18


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 28, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Wasn't Forrest Whittaker also offered a role?


 That'd be awesome. While not known as an action star, he's one of my favorite actors.


Also: GHOST DOG!!!!!!


Vault said:


> Sly wanted 2 versions, 1 a 13 the other a 18


 They better give this a man rating. Rated M for MEN ONLY. Any age as long as you consider yourself manly enough not to fuckin' cry. Ever.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They better give this a man rating. Rated M for MEN ONLY. Any age as long as you consider yourself manly enough not to fuckin' cry. Ever.



Lol, thats the way is has to be


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jul 10, 2010)

[YOUTUBE] Mind Heist[/YOUTUBE] hell yea


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2010)

That was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ez (Jul 10, 2010)

i fucking lol'd at the critic harry what's his face's presence. he's like 300 pounds.  quite the juxtaposition. can't wait, it's only a month away.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 15, 2010)

Love this movie Fun  action movie blood makes it even better Going to buy it when its out  on dvd


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

Sounds like the only thing movie has to offer is a bunch of famous actors. So smells fishy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2010)

I loved the 90's action movies so it was natural for me to love this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

$35,000,000 opening weekened. 

It crused Scott Pilgrim in the box office. 

Wonder how well it will keep up though. It could still peter out around the $70,000,000 domestically. However, next week is pretty questionable(Piranha 3D and Vampires Suck: Both can either do very well or very poorly). Hopefully it will gross at least $100,000,000 domestically. The more the better.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 15, 2010)

Movie was a resounding 'meh' like a 1* film.

Would rather have stayed home and watched a good movie from each person involved when they were still in their prime.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2010)

Saw this two days ago.

Loved it from beginning to end.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome movie the Stathem, Jet Li combo was insane. I think Stathem and Jet Li are my favorite on screen action team. I even liked them in War.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 15, 2010)

^ Yeah their a pretty good duo. War was really intense because of them.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

Bender said:


> *RAGE*



Did The Expendables and Martial gangbang you or something?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if I can submit those links to the proper authorities. Bwahahahaha. 

And yes, me and the Expendables did gangbang Bender. He didnt put up much of a fight. 



> just goes to show that a lot moviegoers are stupid. Will only watch a movie if it provides "EXPLOSIVES" and other bullshit. Because correct me if I'm wrong even movie know-it-alls like you aren't exempt from being that. Afterall, you're the one that gave Transformers Revenge of the fallen a thumbs up



Ladies and gentleman, let me tell you something about Bender. When we first started this argument, he was convinced that Scott Pilgrim would make more money and that I was an idiot for thinking otherwise. Even when the early numbers came in, he refused to believe. Now he's switched his logic, blaming the audience.

"The Expendables" is awesome because its everything it wants to be. If you dont like what it's going for, then fine. Dont watch it. But people wanted it, and people liked it for it. 

"Scott Pilgrim" was pretty much a video game or comic brought to the big screen, which imo, isnt any more gimmicky. As I've said, do we need scenes like them kissing while CGI hearts float around. Would get not get the point otherwise? It's overdirecting and I might argue that most fans simply bought into its blatant overdirection. 

Im not going to argue that, because I believe that most people have good reasons as to why they'd like any movie. Im sure SP fans can provide great arguments, and Expendables fans have done the same. They arent arguing the Expendables as high art. It's a pure testosterone filled, chaotic action movie. It does that almost perfectly. 

As for bringing up Transformers 2. If you read the review(which you probably didnt), I confess that it is not a good movie, but that somehow I'm being enjoyed by that. It was a true guilty pleasure. But "The Expendables" was not a guilty pleasure for me. It catered to a genre I happen to like, and I liked it.

You cannot accept that. You're so insecure in Scott Pilgrim being such a severe bomb that you look down on everyone who went to see the movie they preferred and liked it. You've yet to admit you're wrong in......Anything, from your limited knowledge of DTV films, action films and even failed to admit gracefully that SP lost to the Expendables. 

You're not changing anyones minds. All you're doing, for me, is making me want to watch SP less and less. Yeah, just because you're such an arrogant, unintelligent ass, I want to watch the movie you champion bomb. Good job


----------



## Shock Therapy (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he's just mad that the expendables did better then SP in the box office or something. Anyways I just watched the movie and I have to say it was really intense action wise. And lol @ Jet Li cracking jokes, actually some of the jokes in the movie weren't all terrible like I expected.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 16, 2010)

Bender said:


> @Martial Horror
> 
> just goes to show that a lot moviegoers are stupid. Will only watch a movie if it provides "EXPLOSIVES" and other bullshit. Because correct me if I'm wrong even movie know-it-alls like you aren't exempt from being that. Afterall, you're the one that gave Transformers Revenge of the fallen a thumbs up
> 
> ...



Just because the Expendables isn't a smart movie, doesn't mean only dumb people like it. I love a wide variety of movies, my favorite movie of the year was Inception. I however loved the Expendables because it was everything I wanted it to be, does that make me a idiot because I liked it? You know sometimes people don't want a really smart movie, sometimes you just want a ass kicking good time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *"Scott Pilgrim" was pretty much a video game or comic brought to the big screen,* which imo, isnt any more gimmicky. As I've said, do we need scenes like them kissing while CGI hearts float around. Would get not get the point otherwise? It's overdirecting and I might argue that most fans simply bought into its blatant overdirection.



It's based on a comic book that has video game references on every other page. That "overdirection" is what they were going for.


Expendables was fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> It's based on a comic book that has video game references on every other page. That "overdirection" is what they were going for.
> 
> 
> Expendables was fun.



Im aware, and I respect that, especially as its apparently working for most people. MY point is that it's just not for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Im aware, and I respect that, especially as its apparently working for most people. MY point is that it's just not for me.



If you know what you think about it so adamantly (without seeing it), and you  know you won't change people's minds about it and The Expendables; then stop talking about it already, 

[YOUTUBE]-0hjSaYCRnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> If you know what you think about it so adamantly (without seeing it), and you  know you won't change people's minds about it and The Expendables; then stop talking about it already,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-0hjSaYCRnA[/YOUTUBE]



Why are you telling this to me and not Bender or Cardboard Tube Knight. I dont get why I get attacked and suddenly I'm the bad guy for retaliating.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Why are you telling this to me and not Bender or Cardboard Tube Knight. I dont get why I get attacked and suddenly I'm the bad guy for retaliating.



I've already remarked on Bender's vitriolic attitude towards The Expendables, and CTK isn't going continuing this argument through multiple threads.

Just ignore Bender.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm a fan of the JVCD. Especially after the movie _JCVD_. I'm saddened he turned down a high-profile movie just to make more straight-to-DVD bullshit. He could've made a comeback after that movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

Lawl, Bender negged me for my post.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2010)

Seiko said:


> _According to the Sunday Times, Stallone, 64, said Van Damme, 49, turned him down because he failed to get the movie’s humorous undertones.I wanted to set Jean-Claude against Jet Li, but he didn’t want to lose to Jet,” the Daily Express quoted Stallone as saying.
> 
> “He didn’t think that was cool. But that’s why it would be cool; to have Jean-Claude beaten by the other man. Hey, they could have a rematch.
> 
> “But Steven Seagal and Van Damme, they weren’t really into our gallows humour,” he added._



Van Damme had a completely different story, and so did Seagal. Van Damme stated that Stallone had no story or real character for him when Stallone pitched the idea and Seagal said he didnt like the producer.

Never know who to believe in these situations. 

Chuck Norris apparently was offered as well, but at least with him, I can see why, as Norris is retired from movies.



> Lawl, Bender negged me for my post.



Surprised? Im surprised I haven't been yet.

lol, scratch that. He did, but it was for a different topic a month ago. Cardboard Tube Knight did neg rep me though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 17, 2010)

Bender said:


> BAWWWWWWWW



In a nutshell


----------



## PushTab (Aug 18, 2010)

you're not a man if you don't like this movie


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Lawl, Bender negged me for my post.



I negged you because you're fuckin annoying when you want to get in the middle of an argument and make your silly little comments.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> I negged you because you're fuckin annoying when you want to get in the middle of an argument and make your silly little comments.



Well shucks, I didn't know me writing one or two comments making light of this ridiculous argument is so much more annoying than you and Martial filling up this and the Scott Pilgrim thread with your inane diarrhea, even after you made a separate thread devoted to this shitfest.


----------



## Bender (Aug 18, 2010)

^

Well now we're done any arguing move it to the Scott Pilgrim vs The Expendables thread

Oh and btw that link for where to watch "The Expendables" I posted for Crazymoron X


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 18, 2010)

> you're not a man if you don't like this movie



Nope, you still are.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 18, 2010)

This film is definitely one of my favourite movies of the year. This is mainly due to it delivering just what it promised. The number of faces that were blown up was just wow. My only complaint is that the special effects were a little meh, but I guess that is to be expected from a ‘80s blast-from-the-past. I have been itching to see something like this for sometime, which I thought predators might appease, and I think that itch has now been satisfied. :>

And Statham has now redeemed himself in my eyes, kind of.

Oh, and I hope they don't make a sequel, just because I feel it won't make this film as unique. D:


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Van Damme had a completely different story, and so did Seagal. *Van Damme stated that Stallone had no story or real character for him when Stallone pitched the idea *and Seagal said he didnt like the producer.
> 
> Never know who to believe in these situations.



This is what I heard too.  Which is kind of funny, because Van Damme appears to think that he's a real actor.  

And while I haven't seen this movie yet, (This weekend ) I think the entire purpose of it's creation was just to be a throw back to the hay-day of action flicks with muscles, explosions, and being a badass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Van Damme did do great in JCVD though(review: Article Deletion, yes I'm a whore). But yeah, he's taking himself way too seriously now.


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 20, 2010)

Apprently Lundgren is nearly twice the amount of badass then Stalone.  LOL at Couture and Crews :rofl


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 22, 2010)

Went to watch it last night, left the theatre with a third testicle.


----------



## Hollowized (Aug 22, 2010)

Saw it last week. I was not disappointed. Only bad thing is that it was over too fast. When I credits opened I just thought, wow, this did not feel close too 100 min. I guess that is just a testament to how awesome the movie was from beginning to end, never a dull moment.


----------



## Elim Rawne (Aug 22, 2010)

Seiko said:


> In an interview about the possible sequel, Terry Crews knew exactly who he thought would be the perfect fit: ?Justin Bieber!? reports MTV. Sounds like Crews has a bit of Bieber fever and wants to add some youth to this successful film as he continued to make his request clear, ?I want Justin Bieber.?



I guess they're making a jail scene


----------



## Botzu (Aug 23, 2010)

It was pretty awesome  Definitely picked up when stalone and stathem teamed up.


----------



## Addy (Aug 23, 2010)

i don't care what people say about it but the movie was awesome


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 28, 2010)

Terry Crews is the man.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 28, 2010)

haha epic pictures


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

I saw this movie a week ago. It was kinda so-so.

Decent action, though that last scene was way, way too dark. I missed half the action because I couldn't see what was going on. It also had poor camera work.

It was nice to see all those action heroes together, but they didn't really have any chemistry, nor did they really get much action together. It was almost just a Stallone/Statham buddy film.


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2010)

An okay movie nothing spectacular.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

It was special in that it had such an amazing ensemble cast.

It was a failure in that it did nothing with that amazing ensemble cast.


----------



## KazeYama (Aug 31, 2010)

This movie was fucking hard core. I was expecting a good movie and I got an amazing movie. To me this is instant classic material on par with all the great action films of the past that it is a tribute too. 

I don't get how you can say they didn't utilize the cast when every character had about 10 awesome as hell moments in the film. Only one that got short changed a little was stone cold but he still got 2 good fight scenes. Stallone knows action and this movie delivered on all fronts, so glad he is making a sequel to this instead of another Rambo. For people who thought it was just ok I think you need to either cash in your man card or give it a rewatch because it was great.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 31, 2010)

Probably the worst piece of shit I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 31, 2010)

I liked Jason Statham.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

Randy Couture's fight wasn't very good at all. And it's strange since Stallone is an MMA fan.

Crews got his moment, I suppose. But it was short-lived as was everyone else's moments other than Stallone and Statham.

I didn't hate the movie or anything, just not as great as it could've been.


----------

